# Nice website to watch some operas for free



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Stumbled onto http://www.classicaltv.com/free-videos/ (they also have a pay section but if one is going to pay to watch operas online, the Met Player seems superior). Some nice selections tucked away in there -- I've heard good things about the Laurent Pelly staging of La Belle Helene, for example.

Apologies if this is old news or a repost - haven't seen any other mentions of this site so thought I'd give it a mention


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks rgz. There seem to be some interesting productions - the Gluck Alceste as well as la Belle Helene. A good alternative to Met Player for the moment as that is not working.

BTW if anyone watches the Rinaldo on Classical TV I'd be grateful for some kind of explanation about the meaning of the production. I'm none the wiser even after seeing the interview with the director.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I've seen bits and pieces of that production on youtube and I can't make sense of it either. Especially the loud colours put me off; my eyes have nothing to rest on. Maybe you have to see it several times to get used to it...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

karenpat said:


> Maybe you have to see it several times to get used to it...


Aaargh. That's a painful thought. It wasn't only the colours and weird costumes, all the religious imagery, in fact everything was confusing. The only bright spot really was David Daniels, who still sang his fiendishly virtuosic part with great mastery.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll agree with that. His "Cara sposa" is amaaaazing.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Thanx much rgz.....this is a real boost for me!


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 18, 2010)

Good find... there's a very eclectic mix there. I actually enjoyed some of the videos of conductors (Karajan...) more than the operas.


----------

